# Southport Rally



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Do you want a really good weekend rally with lots to do and see then put your name down for the last 2 places due too cancellations on the Southport Rally 1st-3rd Aug.

Go to the rallies page and put your name on the list, you will not regret it  

Bob


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

To get to the rally page for Southport click here

stew


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob. Was in Southport on Sunday, didn't see you about. :lol: :lol: 
Cheers Sid


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sid, i was there with Johnny and the our ladies fixing something special up for the rally :wink: we walk all around the town before going too the chinese in Neville street for lunch.

See you on the 1st Sid, hope the m/h is back now and it is looking good.

Bob

P.S. now 3 places vacant  so come on join in the fun here


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Three places left. Bob has a few surprises for those attending........ You wont be disappointed :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: so get your names down.

Johnny F


----------

